# Color blind photographs



## wolf creek knives (Jul 5, 2019)

I think I'm missing out on some beautiful pens due to my inability to distinguish color.  It's a problem for me and I think others too.  What happens is when you post a picture of a pen, wood or acrylic, onto like colored materials the colors blend together making the item, in my case, disappear.  I've seen it on two photo's today and the only thing I could see on the fountain pen was the nib.  I love seeing all the beautiful works of art on this website and I like to comment on all of them but some I can't see.  I read the comments and in some cases can only imagine what I'm missing.  I'm hoping those that read this will understand and perhaps use a different colored background so people like me can enjoy their masterpieces.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 5, 2019)

What colour background will help?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 5, 2019)

alanemorrison said:


> What colour background will help?


I use light blue, black and white.   They seem the least difficult for me.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 5, 2019)

One photographer's trick for checking exposure is to take a test shot with your camera set to Black and White.  It's easier to spot brightness and contrast problems in grayscale.  A side benefit of that practice is that you get to see how your photo will appear to the colorblind.

Regards, 
Eric


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 7, 2019)

Sylvanite said:


> One photographer's trick for checking exposure is to take a test shot with your camera set to Black and White.  It's easier to spot brightness and contrast problems in grayscale.  A side benefit of that practice is that you get to see how your photo will appear to the colorblind.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



Interesting idea Eric.  I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 8, 2019)

There's a bunch of discussion on this here.
There's a lot to consider, especially the "color temperature" or "color balance".
Still, with a bit of investigation, you can get very good images.
Practice, practice, practice!


----------

